

Show HN: direnv shell extension - zimbatm
http://direnv.net/

======
zimbatm
I'm interested in positive and negative feedback on the project. This is
something that I use every day and I suppose it can be useful to other people.

Does it seem useful to you ? Is the project explained well enough or is it
confusing ?

